
Use captions to create video memes - mesuttemizkan
https://testflight.apple.com/join/EqjxrW7W
======
mesuttemizkan
Vadi is an IOS app lets you create 10-second videos by using captions written
by other users. You can create; video memes, video answers and upload your
videos on topics.

